# Use any Mastercard and get 25% more points



## boxcar479 (Aug 28, 2010)

I got a postcard yesterday from AGR inviting me to earn 25% more points when I use any mastercard for Amtrak travel. use MC2 code. I got the card but the code worked for my wife as well!! Couple that with prices dropping after Labor Day for my DAL-FTW, FTW-DAL runs I can afford some point runs again


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 28, 2010)

Is that 25% in addition to the Double Points normally given on the AGR card? If so, and it's not targeted, I may have to do some FTW-DFW Point Runs, but of course that also means Points Run from Norman to FTW to get to the _*TE*_


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 28, 2010)

ANY MasterCard? IIRC, in the past the code for this promotion hasn't worked for AGR MasterCards.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 28, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> ANY MasterCard? IIRC, in the past the code for this promotion hasn't worked for AGR MasterCards.


Actually the promo from earlier this year did indeed work for the AGR Mastercard. I brought tickets for my mom and I to go to Philly for NTD using her AGR MC and I got a 25% bonus on my ticket. The promo code however didn't work for her account, so she didn't get that bonus.


----------



## boxcar479 (Aug 28, 2010)

That's the AGR promotion, When you use ANY mastercard to purchase Amtrak travel you get 25% more points in your AGR account. Promo code MC2(the old code was MC1) at the AGR website.


----------



## Bigval109 (Aug 28, 2010)

boxcar817 said:


> I got a postcard yesterday from AGR inviting me to earn 25% more points when I use any mastercard for Amtrak travel. use MC2 code. I got the card but the code worked for my wife as well!! Couple that with prices dropping after Labor Day for my DAL-FTW, FTW-DAL runs I can afford some point runs again


Where do you put the code? I went to agr and typed it in the promo box and it said it was not valid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

I believe this is targeted, it didnt work for me when I tried several times! Since it says MC2 there must have been an earlier promo with code MC1 that I never saw??


----------



## AlanB (Aug 29, 2010)

These days most, although not all, of the AGR offers are indeed targetted.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 30, 2010)

Just to follow-up, I got my offer today, actually yesterday but I didn't pick up the mail until today. This is indeed a targeted offer, it's specifically spelled out in the mailing.


----------



## amamba (Aug 30, 2010)

The code worked for me, as did MC1 (which I got an email about). I tried it for my H, didn't work for him. Not sure what the criteria is, but its obviously targeted. It seems that the folks at AGR are getting a little better at the targeted promo codes and other opportunities.

For some of our trips this summer, I was able to purchase tickets with his AGR MC and then I still got the 25% bonus on my AGR account.


----------



## boxcar479 (Aug 30, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Just to follow-up, I got my offer today, actually yesterday but I didn't pick up the mail until today. This is indeed a targeted offer, it's specifically spelled out in the mailing.


Alan, what criteria does AGR use when targeting? You obviously travel alot more than others , I haven't been on a train since June, and I got the offer. It worked for my wife too, she hasn't gotten anything in the mail (yet)either. Just curious as to how/who they target. Or is there no method to the madness?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 30, 2010)

Boxcar,

I'm sure that there is some method to the madness, but just what that method is, I haven't yet figured it out. I got that offer, but my mom didn't. Last year I had hoped that I would get the offer that allows one to use the fall double points towards status, when I was going to fall short. Three years ago when I was running behind I got that offer, but otherwise in all other years I'd always qualified normally for status, even before there were official cards for status. Early on status was a subtle thing.

But alas, no offer last year and for the first time ever I wasn't at the highest level. 

So I really don't know just what criteria AGR uses to decide who gets what offers and when.


----------



## amamba (Aug 30, 2010)

Funny, I still haven't gotten a mailing or an email yet the code worked for me. I have about 3,000 rail points for 2010 and my last trip was a PVD-BOS roundtrip one day in August.


----------



## dballing (Jan 16, 2011)

I know there were two different "occurrences" of this promo in 2010, but both of them are now over. Has anyone got a valid code for one of these occurring in 2011 yet?


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 18, 2011)

dballing said:


> I know there were two different "occurrences" of this promo in 2010, but both of them are now over. Has anyone got a valid code for one of these occurring in 2011 yet?


I haven't seen anything yet. If you go to your AGR account and open the drop down box and click on my promotions it will show what promotions are available to you. My wife has different promotions available to her than I have to me. I check for new ones almost daily. still waiting for the quadruple double points promotion


----------

